# Comment installer widget dictionnaire ENG?



## eamann (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour!

Avec OSX 10.8.2 je n'ai plus de widget pour le dictionnaire anglais, que j'utilise fréquemment.

Comment pourrais-je faire pour l'installer? J'ai cherché sur la page "Widgets" d'Apple mais ne le trouve pas.

Je sais que j'y ai accès à travers l'app. "Dictionnaire" mais je préfèrerais l'avoir comme widget.

D'avance, merci pour vos suggestions!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 le widget proposé ne convient pas ?


----------



## eamann (24 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour votre réponse rapide!

Chez moi l'écran avec les widgets supplémentaires montre celui-là avec la mention"dictionnaire", en français. Je ne me rendais pas compte qu'on y avait accès aussi à un dictionnaire anglais (et aux autres dictionnaires choisis dans les préférences de l'app. Dictionnaire).

Un grand merci!


*Note du modo :* l'installation des widgets, c'est pas de la "bureautique" ! On déménage.


----------



## xaviergt (9 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, 
J'ai le même problème que eamann sauf que je n'arrive pas à insérer d'autres dictionnaires que le français dans l'appli widget. J'ai beau avoir 11 dictionnaires différents dans ma bibliothèque sous "dictionaries" il n'y a que le français qui charge... 
Eamann, Renaud31, ou qqn sait-il comment introduire les autres?
merci d'avance pour votre aide, 
xgt


----------



## ToucheDeClavier (10 Janvier 2013)

eamann a dit:


> Merci pour votre réponse rapide!
> 
> Chez moi l'écran avec les widgets supplémentaires montre celui-là avec la mention"dictionnaire", en français. Je ne me rendais pas compte qu'on y avait accès aussi à un dictionnaire anglais (et aux autres dictionnaires choisis dans les préférences de l'app. Dictionnaire).
> *Note du modo :* l'installation des widgets, c'est pas de la "bureautique" ! On déménage.



Un grand merci, je n'avais jamais vu qu'il y en avait un Français !


----------

